

Show HN: GitHub Notifier – Emails for stars/forks your repos and new followers - Usu
https://githubnotifier.io

======
ghuntley

        > This application will be able to read and write all user data.
    

Fix your permissions please, sounds useful but no way are you being granted
full read/write to personal and organization repos.

~~~
Usu
Actually after looking into it the current permissions are:

Grants read/write access to profile info only. Note that this scope includes
user:email and user:follow.

Still too broad, but it doesn't give access to repos. I will change it to only
user:email as soon as I get off my daily job.

~~~
masukomi
Yeah, i was about to sign up but didn't because it was asking for too much
permission.

~~~
Usu
I fixed the issue :)

------
Usu
I created this because I was frustrated with losing interesting events
happening on GitHub (GitHub doesn't send you emails when somebody stars or
forks one of your repositories or follows/unfollows you). It started out as a
simple script that sent me an email, but then I thought that maybe this was
something that other people could find useful, so I turned it into a website,
picking up ruby again after a long time in the process. You can find the code
on GitHub: [https://github.com/andreausu/github-
notifier](https://github.com/andreausu/github-notifier) (it's not pretty, I
know)

~~~
hk__2
Don’t you have all these info on your GitHub homepage? While this project
seems interesting for some people, I don’t get why would you want an email
when someone stars your project. I’ve a project with 600+ stars, I’m glad I
didn’t receive 600+ emails.

~~~
Usu
You do have all this in your timeline, but mine is really cluttered with all
the notifications from my main job's organisation and it's easy to lose
interesting stuff happening on my repos. About the email frequency, you can
choose to only receive a daily or weekly report.

~~~
hk__2
Thanks, the weekly report is a great thing!

------
ianbicking
I'd find this really helpful if I could select particular repositories. I have
a lot of repositories, but I'm only this interested in a couple of them
(mostly the thing I'm working on right at this moment).

This is probably not that easy, but I would also be interested in forks where
someone made a first commit. Lots of people fork and never commit, I think as
a kind of stickier star, but I'm much more interested in people who actually
do something with the code.

Also, seems like there's no way to turn it off? I just turned off all the
notification events instead.

~~~
Usu
Thank you for the feedback, I will put in Trello for possible future
development.

You're right, atm you have to unselect all the notifications to stop receiving
emails (however if you click unsubscribe from an email there's a button that
does that without manually clicking).

------
drum
Wow, as someone who just made their first public repo I can't believe GitHub
doesn't already offer this. Great idea considering I've been checking my
profile constantly to see if anyone's starred or followed me. With that being
said, trust is my biggest barrier to entry right now. I'd be devastated if
using this somehow affected my repos.

~~~
Usu
Thanks for the feedback! I fixed the too broad permissions issue, now the app
only asks for read permissions :)

------
avinassh
How instant alerts work? Do you check for changes every minute? Or you use
Github web hooks and they trigger your services whenever someone stars/forks?

~~~
Usu
I check every minute.

------
wosc
See also: [https://github.com/rsmmr/git-
notifier](https://github.com/rsmmr/git-notifier)

~~~
nicwest
also for osx: [http://questbe.at/pophub/](http://questbe.at/pophub/)

------
beardo
nice one

